# Is this lamasi or imitator panguana?



## marcstan (Feb 25, 2004)

I have what I thought was lamasi but now looking at various photos on the web I'm not so sure. The picture is the right hand one on the homepage of http://www.dartfrog.co.uk
Thanks
Marc


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

*dead link*

That link you provided is not working. 

-Bill J


----------



## marcstan (Feb 25, 2004)

I think there are problems with the domain host but if you keep refreshing you get there eventually!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Marc welcome to Dendroboard,

Here is the US we have Lamasi and Panguana Lamasi. I have seen Panguana Vent and imitator used overseas with pictures of the same frogs. I also believe that there are mulitple morphs of lamasi and panguana. The frog picture said Lamasi to me at first, but doesn't match the ones here in the US the colors look very close, but the patteren on the nose is different than the ones I have seen. It is very close to our Panguana lamasi, but the strip thinckness and color for the picture don't really match the ones I have seen either. I would go with a morph of lamasi, but it is really hard to tell. More pictures would help, just from a few different angles.

Sotty this didn't help much,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is the picture of the frog Marc is talking about.










Marc after looking though websites I would say this is Lamasi. 
It looks a lot like the Lamasi morph on the BDG website:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

Here is the BDG link I got the picture from:
http://www.thebdg.org/library/frogspecies/d__lamasi.htm
Notice he had bought them as D.imitator 'Panguana"


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Both pictures are of D. lamasi panguana
this frog used to be called imitator panguana or ventrimaculatus panguana but recent studies showed that they are actually D. lamasi. A highland form of D. lamasi actually.
If you take a look at the underside of these frogs you can see the vanzolinii belt clearly just like common lamasi have. This also shows that these are very close related to species like vanzolinii and flavovittatus which also show this belt.

Remco


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Id agree you'd have to see the underside It is very difficult to differentiate between D. Lamansi or imitator or D. Biolat as all look very close above.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

marcstan said:


> I have what I thought was lamasi but now looking at various photos on the web I'm not so sure. The picture is the right hand one on the homepage of http://www.dartfrog.co.uk
> Thanks
> Marc


This frog is a Lamasi "Panguana". It's also called lowland Lamasi.
It has been called imitator "panguana" but should be called lamasi, but my papers says imitator "panguana". The call is almost identical with imitators and some of them even have the splitted nose spots, but it is behaving like a lamasi. Especially the tadpole has the markings that only lamasi has. 


/Dennis


----------



## Mathieu (Apr 14, 2004)

There has been a DNA exam on this frogs and it shows that it is variety of D lamasi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

after what I heard it's very hard to do DNA exams of the dartfrogs since they don't know all DNA information about them. Tor Lindbo (i'm not 100% sure it was him) told once that you can more or less get the information to fit the results you want it to have.

Anyway, I'm 99,9% sure that lamasi and imitator/lamasi "panguana" is 2 versions of lamasi. They behave the same in my eyes, and they are also very friendly frogs. You can keep them in big groups as long as there is enough space and there is enough of hiding spots. I have one tank with 7 panguanas in and they have started to breed also.


Dennis Nilsson, Sweden


----------

